# Freund zurückholen



## Crowler33 (12. März 2012)

Kann mich jemand zurückholen?  Danke...


----------



## Jees (12. März 2012)

würd dir eine anbieten bräuchte nur deine battlenetadresse 

möchtest du auch den bonus ein char auf 80 direkt zu kriegen haben oder dürft ich den benutzen 

mfg


----------



## Lassart (12. März 2012)

Hi, ich würde dir auch eine anbieten, inklusive die Option einen Charakter kostenfrei zum Kult der Verdammten Horde oder Allianz zu transferieren ODER auf Arthas Allianz.


----------



## Jees (12. März 2012)

das kostenlose transferieren ist in der rolle ja enthalten ich spiel auf gorgonnash falls su da hin kommen mags kann ich dir auch starthilfe wie gold taschen etc anbieten


----------

